# Toys??!



## Bobtail (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello all, 

I was hoping some of you could possibly give me some ideas on toys for my Mushroom (and his new friend that's finally coming tomorrow!! :yahoo I know i could buy loads of rabbit toys but that gets costly and bearing in mind my Mushroom destroys everything so easily with his chewing it would be better if i could make some fun stuff to do for them.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 1, 2013)

Especially if your bun's a chewer, as my Natasha is, pretty much anything made of cardboard will be a hit. Plain toilet paper or paper towel rolls or mailing tubes are favorites. 







Magazine tip-in cards (those annoying light card stock mailing cards you pull out of magazines) are great toys. 







Corrugated cardboard boxes are a big hit with rabbits, too (stick with the plain brown ones, and remove any plastic parts). You can just put the little ones down and let the bun demolish them. If the box is big enough, cut a hole in two or three sides which is big enough for the bun to hop through, then let the rabbit do the rest. The big arch in the end of this box started out as a small window...






You can arrange two or more boxes next to each other, and make a maze for them to go through, too.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine love toilet paper/paper towel rolls, boxes, phone books. They love their tunnel, which is store bought but does last forever.
They also love my sons old baby toys made of the hard plastic like keys, linked rings, balls, etc. Cat balls with bells in them, wicker balls or baskets (made with non treated /non dyed wicker) are a favorite as well.


----------



## Bobtail (Mar 1, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you both, some wonderful ideas there, i will definitely give them a go. Yes Mushroom is a big fan of chewing! Lol I dont know if new bunny is yet as she is due tomorrow so we will find out (i will be posting pics of her too once she is settled) 

Ive been using toilet rolls and stuffing them with hay which Mush Mush loves. I do have some of my childrens old chew toys ie plastic keys somewhere, i will hunt them out, and i have plenty of boxes so i will get them out too! 

Thank you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2013)

The only thing I have to add since everyone else uses the same things, is that mine love to play in large litter boxes filled with shredded newspaper. We used to give Ted a virgin cardboard and in 15 to 20 minutes he would have holes thru 2 sides so he could run thru. We also build 2 story "cardboard castles" and there's a posting or two under that name hers somewhere.


----------



## indianavex (Mar 1, 2013)

Cassie LOVES toilet paper and paper towel rolls, but I've found they're really a favorite if I stuff them with hay. She'll munch, toss, chew, munch her little heart out! Cardboard boxes big enough to hide in and sturdy enough to jump on are also a great idea. Basically everything that's been said!


----------



## ATL NINJA (Mar 2, 2013)

Empty Kleenex boxes filled with hay is another good one, also leaves less "crumbs" than the towel/TP rolls.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 2, 2013)

My rabbit Bandit loves his treat ball. I put his pellets in it, and he spends ages rolling it around to get them out. Otherwise, empty soda can boxes are good, tunnels, boxes to jump in and out of etc.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 2, 2013)

Thumper is a chewer as well especially our door ways. Since I built his town I haven't caught him chewing the walls and I had previously tried all types of concoctions to get him to stop chewing the walls. One box I put torn up phone book pages and small pieces of cardboard which is now his dig box. He loves to dig and chew in there.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 12, 2013)

what my girls do to phone books:






crinkle cat tunnels like this one - http://www.petco.com/product/118000/Petco-Blue-And-White-Crinkle-Tunnel-for-Cats.aspx - are a big hit with my bunnies

cardboard forms (sold at hardware stores) also make good tunnels

slinkies and plastic baby keys are tons of fun

nothing beats cardboard boxes, though!


----------



## Wooly Hopper (Mar 19, 2013)

Paper Lunch Bags full of fun things.

I stuff bags full of hey, mixed with a few treats like a baby carrot or two, some spinach leaves.
Now I can't do this for Zombie yet. He's only 9 weeks old, but I do this for my guinea pigs.

Zombie just gets a bag full of hay. But I know when he gets older he'll love to forage for all the good stuff, too.


----------



## hanamuffins (Mar 21, 2013)

My bunnies love a perfect size box, where it feels like a burrow, then they dig and chew through the opposite side until it's a tunnel!

My Gregey is a huge fan of the $0.85 plastic cat balls with bells. One time I bought the wicker balls for all three, and the next day, 2 of them had ripped theirs to shreds! Good to chew on, I guess, but not for $5!


----------



## Kimmerre (Mar 22, 2013)

My bunny likes all the toys mentioned above, but one good find was a cardboard tube. Don't get tricked into buying one from a pet store because they are pricey and short! Go to your local home improvement store and they sell these big 5 foot long cardboard tubes that are used to pour cement in to put in a new mailbox post. I got a 5' long tube for about $6 and she LOVES it.


----------



## bun-mommy (Mar 22, 2013)

I am getting a new rabbit tomorrow. I'll have to try these toys for him! I did own a cat ball with a bell in it. Roy loved that. I also bought a stick that hangs on the cage wall and has a bell at the end. In between is wood to chew on. Jake enjoyed that more than Roy did. Roy and Jake loved ripping up newspaper. Another fun idea of how to play with your rabbit: I would push straw towards Roy and he would act "upset" and push the straw back! His attitude would eventually come through though and he would get mad at me and leave; but I could tell he was just having fun!


----------



## mochajoe (Apr 1, 2013)

I have 4 bunnies and they are all different what they love to play with...and what they don't! And honestly in over 20 years of having pet bunnies, some bunnies can take toys or leave them...while others will play with anything in sight or chew on everything they can get there little teeth on! Reeses LOVES to play...his favorites are a bell on a piece of hemp, a wooden ring on a piece of hemp; he loves to toss and fling them in the air...a large cat ball with a bell inside (a Dollar Store find that another RO member found and recommended) his favorite chew toy...a Ramen noodle box! It is perfect as he loves to jump in and out...flip it around...flip it over and and hop on top of it...and then piece by piece...he chews it to shreds!!! Good luck and have fun!


----------

